# Good spot for my maiden voyage?



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm living the dream, fellers. I just picked up a used Lowe model 1467 aluminum fishin' dinghy. This thing is 13 feet 11 inches of glorious fish chasing Sea Nymph wonder. Moved by a 9.9 Mercury 2 stroke engine and backed up by 12 volts of electric Minn Kota trolling power, she's going to take me places I've never been before (hopefully that doesn't mean to the lake floor :O•-: ). 

Anyway, I've been a tuber or pontoon fisherman for the last 25 years or so. I've been a passenger in boats but this is my first time owning one. I plan to take some get-to-know-her trips by myself before I toss one of my kids on board. If you don't mind, shout out some recommended waters for small boat boating. I want a Northern Utah water without too many people, where the waves don't generally get too rough, and where it won't be a big deal if I have to paddle my way back to shore if the boat or my knowledge of it falters.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Lost Creek.
It's wakeless.
I like Rockport and East Canyon but they will be full of boaters on the weekends.
Further North, give Porcupine a shot.
It's also wakeless.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Congrats on the boat you'll have fun.

Mantua, Hyrum, Newton other nice choices...seeing its early and water is still cool but Pineview and Willard also are choices...for Willard wanta make sure you don't get caught on the other side if the wind picks up. 

Enjoy the new boat!!!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

As soon as smith and morehouse opens fish it.. I used to troll that place and just kill it plus it is wakeless speeds! Tin boat heaven. Good luck just sold my tin boat 2 years ago and went to tubes...


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I just did the same thing. I will see you at the bottom of the lake! I've never owned a boat or motor but I now will be racing around with 8 horses under me, vrooom.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

east canyon is open now. good fishing. no big boats yet. getrdone.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats! FWIW if you are worried about reliability a good principle is to head into the wind, so if there is mechanical failure you would be blown back in the general direction of the dock. We towed in some guys on UL who had been paddling for almost two hours into the wind and we had them back over 20x the distance in less than 10 minutes; that kind of experience makes me question anyone's intelligence who says the worst day fishing is better than the best day at work.
Don't forget this part http://www.commanderbob.com/art19.html


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Ha ha :lol: My co-worker already presented me with a bottle of sparkling cider for the christening of my new boat. I picked up life jackets, fenders, tie downs, and 2 stroke oil this weekend. Now all I need is a net and a day to launch this darlin'. 

Heading into the wind is a good tip that I hadn't thought about! Thanks!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

K2 has a great check list of things that you need to have on a boat.
I hope that she will read this and post the list as a reminder to all of us.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Grandpa D said:


> K2 has a great check list of things that you need to have on a boat.
> I hope that she will read this and post the list as a reminder to all of us.


She already did!  
viewtopic.php?f=6&t=41451
She's about a month ahead of the rest of us. Be sure to do the online annual mussel awareness course, it gets you to the front of the line. Thanks K2!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Thank you for all the suggestions. I took my son out on the boat this past weekend. We hit Mantua and caught zero fish. After the fall trips I had there I thought that place was a gimme for panfish. Apparently not. My kid still hasn't caught his first fish and I've taken him half a dozen times. When his sister goes with me we just slay 'em. O|*

The thing is, this boy's a great kid to fish with, very patient. He never complains and he gives me a big hug and tells me thanks for taking him. I've got to get this kid a fish!


----------

